# Whatsit 3/18... this one will be easy!!!



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## RxForB3 (Mar 18, 2012)

A monitor/tv screen or some sort of display in any case?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> A monitor/tv screen .............



Yes,........ but of _what_?


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Mar 18, 2012)

The logo here


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2012)

EEK! 
Don't know if its just me but looking at that pic my eyes went all funny like in some kind of optical illusion!

And its an LCD that much I can work out


----------



## Diffuser (Mar 18, 2012)

I think mfdrookie already got it ... it must be a part of that TPF logo.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)

mfdrookie516 said:


> The logo here


----------



## Skaperen (Mar 19, 2012)

Now how close can you get?  A couple decades ago when I used film, I did a super closeup shot of a CRT screen and got down to just 6 "pixels" filling the frame.  The setup was a Nikon FE2, extension bellows, 62mm reversing ring, and a 20mm f/2.8 mount in reverse with the rear element just about touching the glass of the screen.  Even with so much of a light source, it was so extended that it stlll required a 25 (or so) second exposure.  Some day when I get a slide scanner I can show these old photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2012)

Skaperen said:


> Now how close can you get?.............



The top image is SOOC.


----------

